# Andorra Tax Accountant



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello everyone

I have moved to Andorra recently but have had trouble finding other expats here.

I organised residency myself which was a nightmare because of my catalan (lack of)!

I thought I would do my tax myself but after this experience I realise I need a professional. 

I have read a few times now (some resources below) that the tax rate is quite good (10%) but the system seems to be changing very fast and I don't know how up to date this information is.

Are there any other expats from Andorra on this forum? If yes, can you please send me the details of someone (a TRUSTED contact) to do my tax returns?
:fingerscrossed:

The people I have been referred to by locals are not confidence inspiring AT ALL!!!! 

https://www.andbank.com/andorra/en/irpf2017-2/
https://andorraguides.com/tax/personal-income/
https://andresident.com/en/nalogi-na-dohody-chastnyh-lic


----------

